# Why did R2 do the Sulaco not the Nostromo?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

*Why did R2 decide on the Sulaco not the Nostromo?*

Ok I'm not expecting anyone on here to give a definitive answer but I'm just surprised they decided on the Sulaco when the most famous ship out of the Alien movies is the Nostromo.

There was a survey (I think it was unofficial) on here a while back and the Nostromo got more votes than anything else. 

I'm not saying the Sulaco isn't a famous ship too but there was already an injection kit of the Sulaco even if it wasn't a large kit. The only Nostromo is in vinyl.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I think the Sulaco runs a pretty close second in popularity after the Nostromo. Also from a moulding perspective it's certainly less complex and therefore cheaper to prototype.
Hopefully if it sells, and I'm certain it will, we might see a Nostromo and maybe a Betty.
If I was R2 I'd be looking to do a new Dropship/APC combo next....1/35 would be nice but I think 1/48 might make more economic sense....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its less complex, can be made in a larger and more interesting scale, and, ultimately, its their choice. Kit companies sometimes make some strange stuff. I'd rather have a nice size Sulaco than a 1/bazillionth scale Nostromo that looked like crap.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Perhaps they plan a 1/350 Nostromo?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I noticed in one of the photos that they're releasing the Sulaco in 1/1000 scale, same as their larger Trek kits. Maybe (hopefully) they're going to try to standardize on 1/1000 and 1/2500. According to most of the references, they list the Sulaco as 1360 feet. which in 1/1000 comes out a bit longer than 16-3/4", better than half again the size of the Halcyon kit, by my memory.

I was about to suggest a 1/2500 Nostromo, but that would be pretty small. It just seemed a lot bigger in my memory. Still, 1 /2500 would tempt someone (John Payne, are you listening?) to kitbash a 3+ foot refinery for it. for the rest of us, a 1/1000 Nostromo would be quite cool (of course, John could make an eight foot refinery then).


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Maybe reference on the Sulaco is currently more accessible than the Nostromo for Round 2. It's still at Bob Burn's I think. Isn't the Nostromo model in Britain? Or has been shipped back to the states?

Also, let's face it. Aliens has the most kittable hardware out of all four films:

*Sulaco
*Dropship
*APC
*Powerloader

It does kind of make sense that they'd have the Sulaco as the "inaugural". Although I too would love a styrene Nostromo...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

miniature sun said:


> I think the Sulaco runs a pretty close second in popularity after the Nostromo. Also from a moulding perspective it's certainly less complex and therefore cheaper to prototype.
> Hopefully if it sells, and I'm certain it will, we might see a Nostromo and maybe a Betty.
> If I was R2 I'd be looking to do a new Dropship/APC combo next....1/35 would be nice but I think 1/48 might make more economic sense....


... or 1/72, since 1/48 would be about 2 feet long (I have Alfred Wong's 1/48 resin one, and it's HUUUGE!).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ack! Double.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Nostromo is no longer at Bob Burns'--I believe it's at the offices of the Prop Store of London in Simi Valley, CA:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157624056425158/


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

jbond said:


> The Nostromo is no longer at Bob Burns'--I believe it's at the offices of the Prop Store of London in Simi Valley, CA:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157624056425158/


Thanks for the link. I had been under the impression that The Prop Store had shipped back to England for restoration. But I see it was actually Grant McCune's company that did the work.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Its less complex, can be made in a larger and more interesting scale, and, ultimately, its their choice. Kit companies sometimes make some strange stuff. I'd rather have a nice size Sulaco than a 1/bazillionth scale Nostromo that looked like crap.






I don't know..........the Sulaco looks a bit complex at the front with all those antenna sticking out. 

The Nostromo miniature is highly detailed of course but it looks like it has a few repeating patterns/parts etc.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think it's all the detail on the SKIN that would be tough. But I also have a feeling that R2 felt people in general would be more excited about a big military spaceship than a space cargo ship. Same reason they tend to do more versions of the Enterprise than the Trek "bad guy" and "alien" ships--there's more of a chance they'll sell a few kits to people who just casually stumble across these things.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

jbond said:


> I think it's all the detail on the SKIN that would be tough. But I also have a feeling that R2 felt people in general would be more excited about a big military spaceship than a space cargo ship. Same reason they tend to do more versions of the Enterprise than the Trek "bad guy" and "alien" ships--there's more of a chance they'll sell a few kits to people who just casually stumble across these things.






I'm sure I read somewhere that the bad guy stuff often sells better but I suppose it depends. The bad guys usually have the coolest ships.


----------

